# shopping prices



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I took part in a global shopping survey on Saturday.. an average shopping basket bought in a supermarket.. 

I am not going to list the shopping.. it was just a very basic shop but thought you would be interested to know the outcomes



Prices have been converted to Euros

Kay Finnis S Aus 40,78
Christina Webb Cairo 28,11
Yvonne Hanney Spain 18,45
Phil Manton B'ham UK 27,77
Chrissie Ott France 28,11
Peter Kinsella 20,76 (canny shopper, Peter  )
Rosemary Scollard Dublin Ir 27,79
Beth W Aus 42,25
Margaret Tasmania 41,62


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not all the countries are in yet.. but it should put paid to the myth that Egypt is cheap


----------

